# @@خلطه سحريه تبيض وتغيرك 180درجه@@



## ملاك7 (24 يونيو 2012)

بنات والله العظيم الخلطه الرهيبه والكل سماها الخلطه [URL="http://www..com/showthread.php?t=3628"]السحريه [/URL]العجيبه في تركبتها الي تغيرك 180درجه من بياض وصفاء ونعومه غير متوقعه والكل يمدح فيها جربي انتي بنفسك واحكمي عليها والخلطه مالها اي اضرار جانبيه اوكد ذالك انا بنفسي لن استغني عنها والله علي ماقول شهيد والي حابه تغير من شكلها تتواصل معي انا ملاك علي 0545914163 اوصل لكل مكان 
[email protected] 

:sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3::sm3:


----------

